# nunca le alcanzaron



## azulines

lo cierto es que sus libros nunca le alcanzaron para llevar más que una modestísima vida monástica

è certo che i suoi libri mai gli permisero di condurre piu' di una modestissima vita  monastica


Se puede traducir asi?


----------



## Neuromante

No:

La verità/ Il vero è che i suoi libri...


----------



## gatogab

Certo si riferisce a certeza, non a veritá


----------



## azulines

Beh apensarci bene  si puo' tradurre:
La verità è       oppure
Di sicuro


----------



## Larroja

O anche "Quel che è certo è che i suoi libri..."


----------



## azulines

Già è vero! in effetti rende meglio il senso


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab:
La frase original está en español y en ese contexto *Lo cierto* es equivalente a *La verdad* La única diferencia es de estilo.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Gatogab:
> La frase original está en español y en ese contexto *Lo cierto* es equivalente a *La verdad* La única diferencia es de estilo.


Per l'appunto, questione di stile.


----------



## MOMO2

azulines said:


> lo cierto es que sus libros nunca le alcanzaron para llevar más que una modestísima vida monástica
> 
> è certo che i suoi libri mai gli permisero di condurre piu' di una modestissima vita monastica
> 
> 
> ¿Se puede traducir así?


 
Il verbo non lo metterei al passato remoto, tempo invece normale in spagnolo; eviterei la negazione per alleggerire la frase e renderei la vita monastica come vita modesta, perché "monastica" (almeno in Italia) rimanda più al tipo di vita che al livello economico della vita.

Io avrei tradotto così: _Una cosa è certa: i suoi libri gli hanno appena garantito (o garantito appena) un livello di vita molto modesto_

Mi vengono in mente anche altre possibilità, ma non sto ad elencarle tutte.

Ciao.


----------



## gatogab

azulines said:


> lo cierto es que sus libros nunca le alcanzaron para llevar más que una modestísima vida monástica
> 
> *è certo* che i suoi libri mai gli permisero di condurre piu' di una modestissima vita monastica
> 
> 
> Se puede traducir asi?


*Certo è* che i suoi libri...


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> *Certo è* che i suoi libri...


Why not? Perché no?


----------



## Larroja

Ops, mi sa che il problema di Azulines era un altro, cioè quel "nunca le alcanzaron" che dà il titolo al thread. 
Riepilogando, propongo: 
_Di certo, dai proventi dei suoi libri ottenne giusto quel che bastava a garantirgli una vita piuttosto modesta. _


----------



## MOMO2

Larroja said:


> Ops, mi sa che il problema di Azulines era un altro, cioè quel "nunca le alcanzaron" che dà il titolo al thread.
> Riepilogando, propongo:
> _Di certo, dai proventi dei suoi libri ottenne giusto quel che bastava a garantirgli una vita piuttosto modesta. _


 

Hai perfettamente ragione, ma la traduzione di Azulines ci ha portati a parlare anche del resto perché era imprecisa in più punti.


----------



## chlapec

C'è una grande differenza fra "*piuttosto modesta*" e "*modestissima*", non vi pare?


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> C'è una grande differenza fra "*piuttosto modesta*" e "*modestissima*", non vi pare?



Una grande differenza c'è tra una vita lussuosa e una vita modesta.  Qua c'è una sfumatura diversa, che, essendone io la responsabile, serve solo a dare alla frase italiana un tono che a me sembra congeniale, ancorché passibile di molti miglioramenti.


----------



## MOMO2

chlapec said:


> C'è una grande differenza fra "*piuttosto modesta*" e "*modestissima*", non vi pare?


 
_Io la percepisco così: "_modestissima" _è più povera che _"piuttosto modesta".

Momo


----------



## Larroja

MOMO2 said:


> _Io la percepisco così: "_modestissima" _è più povera che _"piuttosto modesta".



Mi sa che percepisci bene. È più corretto dire molto, enormemente, decisamente modesta, per mantenere il grado superlativo dell'aggettivo.


----------



## azulines

Intanto ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto di cui ho tanto bisogno per tradurre queste frasi che sembrano semplici  ma invece sono piuttosto complesse. Volebvo aggiungere qualcosa:
- il presente non si puo' usare perchè lo scrittore e' morto 
- secondo me l'autore della frase voleva porre l'enfasi su quel "*mai* *furono abbastanza*". Voleva cioe' enfatizzare il fatto che Bolano,  mai, nemmeno nei momenti di maggior successo, ha usfruito di un reddito al di sopra della sussistenza. I proventi dei libri gli garantivano appena la sopravvivenza.
Allora io propongo questa traduzione:

lo que escribió a partir del momento en que se convirtió en una máquina omnívora de picar la realidad y convertirla en gran literatura. A algunos nos dolía la boca de decirlo -lo que en honor a la verdad no tiene ningún mérito: para advertir que Bolaño era grande bastaba leerlo-, pero no sirvió de mucho y, aunque al final de su vida gozaba de un fuerte prestigio minoritario,* lo cierto es que sus libros nunca le alcanzaron para llevar más que una modestísima vida monástica.
*

Quel che è certo è che  ( oppure *Di certo*)  i proventi dei libri non gli consentirono mai di condurre una vita  al di sopra della sussitenza.


----------



## gatogab

certo è che i suoi scritti mai li bastarono sennò per condurre una modestissima vita monastica


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> certo è che i suoi scritti mai gli bastarono se non per condurre una modestissima vita monastica



Così sarebbe corretta, in linea teorica. In pratica, però, non suona affatto bene, soprattutto quel "mai gli bastarono", troppo solenne: lo standard sarebbe "non gli bastarono che a", ma è brutto pure così.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Così sarebbe corretta, in linea teorica. In pratica, però, non suona affatto bene, soprattutto quel "mai gli bastarono", troppo solenne: lo standard sarebbe "non gli bastarono che a", ma è brutto pure così.


E adesso cosa si fa?


El "li" lo puse pensando en los escritos y no en el escritor.
"Sennò" lo puse porque se puede poner. Lo deduje del diccionario inglés del WR.
¿O no se puede poner en este contexto?


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> E adesso cosa si fa?
> *Si ritenta, sperando di essere più fortunati!*
> El "li" lo puse pensando en los escritos y no en el escritor.
> *E cosa vorrebbe dire allora la frase?*
> "Sennò" lo puse porque se puede poner.
> ¿O no se puede poner en este contexto?
> *Sennò è un avverbio e vuol dire "in caso contrario". *


----------



## gatogab

> ...però, non suona affatto bene, soprattutto quel "mai gli bastarono", troppo solenne...


Se ha dicho de todo ¿por qué la solemnidad no se puede airear?



> Originally Posted by *gatogab*
> El "li" lo puse pensando en los escritos y no en el escritor.
> *E cosa vorrebbe dire allora la frase?...efectivamente*
> "Sennò" lo puse porque se puede poner.
> ¿O no se puede poner en este contexto?
> *Sennò è un avverbio e vuol dire "in caso contrario"... el 'altrimenti' me mandó fuera de ruta*


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Se ha dicho de todo ¿por qué la solemnidad no se puede airear?



Claro, pero no le veo ninguna solemnidad al español de la frase original, y "mai gli bastarono" además de solemne suena antiguo, no suena a italiano de hoy. Si te fijas, nunca se pone el adeverbio "mai" al principio de frases normales: dirías "mai gliel'ho detto" o "non glielo ho mai detto"? "Mai ci sono andato" o "non ci sono mai andato"?


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Claro, pero no le veo ninguna solemnidad al español de la frase original, y "mai gli bastarono" además de solemne suena antiguo, no suena a italiano de hoy. Si te fijas, nunca se pone el adeverbio "mai" al principio de frases normales: dirías "mai gliel'ho detto" o "non glielo ho mai detto"? "Mai ci sono andato" o "non ci sono mai andato"?


 
"nunca le alcanzaron", esto se debate por lo tanto, no me parece tan malvada mi opción "mai gli bastarono", agregando el "si no".
¿O no?



> dirías "mai gliel'ho detto"


 por supuesto.


> "Mai ci sono andato"


 Si.


----------



## Larroja

Gato, el problema es la posición del adverbio mai en italiano. En español es lo mismo poner "nunca"  al principio o al final de una oración, o mejor, antes o después del verbo: nunca le habían dicho que era fea=no le habían dicho nunca que era fea; en italiano no es así: "mai le avevano detto che era brutta" una maestra con el lapiz rojo te lo corrigería mandándote escribir diez veces "non le avevano mai detto che era brutta". ¿Vale?


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> "mai le avevano detto che era brutta" una maestra con el lapiz rojo te lo corrigería mandándote *escribir diez veces* "non le avevano mai detto che era brutta". ¿Vale?


¿Te bastarían cinco veces y controlamos si lo aprendí?


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> ¿Te bastarían cinco veces y controlamos si lo aprendí?



No es temporada de rebajas!  Envíamelos en MP.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> No es temporada de rebajas!  Envíamelos en MP.


Google me da 69.000 páginas con "Mai ci sono andato" Si suponemos que 60.000 no sirven, ¿las otras 9.000 cuentan?


----------



## Larroja

Ojo con lo que encuentras en google: excluyendo el caso de "mai ci sono andato e mai ci andrò", donde el uso se admite por querer subrayar que NUNCA hiciste algo, los demás casos son "come mai", "quando mai", "mai, ci sono", "mai. Ci sono". ¡Pero me rindo, Gato! Sigue usándolo como más te gusta! 

EDIT: he pensado en otra diferencia entre italiano y español en este mismo ámbito, a ver: en italiano digo "non si sono mai andato", situando el "mai" entre el verbo auxiliar y el participio pasado. No puedo hacer lo mismo en español, cuya regla dice que no puedes interponer un adverbio entre auxiliar y participio. Si digo "no he nunca ido" estoy hablando itañol. Diré "no he ido nunca" o "nunca he ido".


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Ojo con lo que encuentras en google: excluyendo el caso de "mai ci sono andato e mai ci andrò", donde el uso se admite por querer subrayar que NUNCA hiciste algo, los demás casos son "come mai", "quando mai", "mai, ci sono", "mai. Ci sono". ¡Pero me rindo, Gato! Sigue usándolo como más te gusta! ...por eso eliminé 60.000
> 
> EDIT: he pensado en otra diferencia entre italiano y español en este mismo ámbito, a ver: en italiano digo "non ci sono mai andato", situando el "mai" entre el verbo auxiliar y el participio pasado. No puedo hacer lo mismo en español, cuya regla dice que no puedes interponer un adverbio entre auxiliar y participio. Si digo "no he nunca ido" estoy hablando itañol.se ve muy feo .Diré "no he ido nunca" o "nunca he ido".se ve mucho mejor.


 
EDITO.
_



Last edited by Larroja; Yesterday at 10:20 PM. Reason: no me rindo  

Click to expand...

__Gracias, Larroja, lo acabo de leer y me sentí mejor, que abandonado._


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Un mio suggerimento:

Di sicuro mai i suoi libri gli consentirono di condurre un più che modesto tenore di vita.

___________________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------



## gatogab

nuevoestudiante said:


> Un mio suggerimento:
> 
> Di sicuro mai i suoi libri gli consentirono di condurre un più che modesto tenore di vita.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


 
Volendo, si può usare _' gli bastarono'?_
Non tanto per la mia riconosciuta cocciutaggine, bensí per quel _'le alcanzaron'_


----------



## nuevoestudiante

gatogab said:


> Volendo, si può usare _' gli bastarono'?_
> Non tanto per la mia riconosciuta cocciutaggine, bensí per quel _'le alcanzaron'_


 

Venendo incontro alle esigenze filologiche di Gatogab propongo una ulteriore versione:

*Di sicuro mai i suoi libri giunsero ad assicurargli un più che modesto tenore di vita.*

¿Qué opinas?

___________________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------



## gatogab

nuevoestudiante said:


> Venendo incontro alle esigenze filologiche di Gatogab propongo una ulteriore versione:
> 
> *Di sicuro mai i suoi libri giunsero ad assicurargli un più che modesto tenore di vita.*
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


Mi fido.
Grazie.


----------



## honeyheart

Retomo este hilo para decir que lo que se hace difícil traducir de esta frase es la "poesía" con que está escrita (por llamarlo de alguna manera), porque si nos atenemos a su significado básico y concreto, me parece que encontrar una versión en italiano se vuelve bastante más fácil:

_... lo cierto es que sus libros nunca le alcanzaron para llevar más que una *modestísima vida monástica.*
... il fatto è che i proventi dei libri non sono mai stati così tanti da riuscire a tirarlo fuori dalla *povertà.*
_


----------

